# Hi from NC



## simeysbluis (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey , I just found this site last night and have already found it helpful. I have been enjoying some of the photos and stories.

Well, I have 5 cats, my husband and a wonderful son. Cats are our lives!!!! Let me introduce you to ours.

Inside we have 
1-Simon: very independent, spoiled white undercoat with grey stripes and blue eyes
2- Hank: Our rescued brown tabby kitty that was paralyzed from the waist down and on the brink of death, after a 2 month vet stay, accupuncture and PT he got to join us at home...he is amazing and can walk now....even though he has horrible balance.
Outside there is
1- Smokey: Our oldest. Black male green eyes. He is the King of the Mtn.
2- Buttercup: Yeah, she's an orange tabby and is still fairly wild
3- Spot, he is a newcomer. He came strolling in off of the mtn. a month ago and kinda likes us enough to stay around. He is a tuxedo with gold eyes.

In memory we have Stripey, our first family pet she was a tortie. And then Snowball, our flamepoint Siamese mix. He has been missing since the beginning of the year....such a wonderful guy he was. We miss them dearly. 
Check out my pics in the gallery. Thanks to all!!!! :kittyball


----------



## EChryst (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! 


I'm sure you'll enjoy it here!

What part of NC are you from?

My fiancee (Crystal211 on here) and I are in Fayetteville.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What an interesting family you have! Welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , post some pics if you can :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there! Welcome and I'm off to go look for some pictures


----------



## simeysbluis (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. We are in WNC.


----------



## Kiara's Mom (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hey*

Hey there, welcome to the forum! I'm new here too, actually I just signed on today  Glad to hear about Hank! Sounds like you and your family are great people, and I'm really glad you could get the lil guy to walk again! Anyway, just wishing you a welcome


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love NC! My son graduated from Chapel Hill. Welcome. You will love it here


----------

